# Clipdraw or other type gun clip



## tbay

Just looking for any comments on these clips for concealed carry. they look pretty impressive and fairly cheap but I just wanted some input.

btw it will go on a M&P .40

thank you in advance

t


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Lot of people liking them. I can't get the lovin' feelin' for them but they seem stable.


----------



## AirForceShooter

I put one on a Bersa .380
The gun now can be concealed under a loose t-shirt.

Works better than an IWB. But. and there's always a but. The edges of the gun can start to hurt after a while and in Florida the gun gets wet against my skin.

But for $20 try it.

AFS


----------



## Todd

This thread might have some answers for you.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15192&highlight=clipdraw


----------



## Mike Barham

Okay on a gun with a long DA-type trigger, but I wouldn't use one with a short-trigger gun (like the M&P) with a round chambered. I like them for itty-bitty guns, but not so much with big guns, which I think are better used with a stable IWB holster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

tbay said:


> Just looking for any comments on these clips for concealed carry. they look pretty impressive and fairly cheap but I just wanted some input.
> btw it will go on a M&P .40
> thank you in advance
> t


Bear in mind that the Clipdraw for your pistol attaches with an adhesive, not screws.
We found it to be quite secure, as long as the gun part to which it is attached started out squeaky-clean. Cleaning material is included with the device, and it must be used carefully and thoroughly.
Although the adhesive attaches securely, it can be removed pretty easily on demand, so don't be afraid to try one location and then to change your mind. The device comes with lots of extra adhesive.
The biggest drawback we found with the Clipdraw was the need for very careful "reholstering" when you put it back on your waistband.


----------



## ghost stang

Steve M1911A1 said:


> .
> The biggest drawback we found with the Clipdraw was the need for very careful "reholstering" when you put it back on your waistband.


I have one on my Taurus and I love it but I agree with Steve on reholstering that can be a pain. I really like the way it works. I work in a tire shop and I can wear my pistol all day with seemingly no problems. I am up and down and in and out of cars and what not. I works very well for me.

In my case I work inside an oven and it gets hot so you will get some sweat on the gun if you keep it oiled good you shouldn't have any problems with that though.


----------



## JeffWard

I haven't used a holster now in over 2 months...

I have a clipdraw on my XD9SC, mounted on the FRAME, not the slide. It is awesome. I wear it all the time with boxer-briefs, jeans, and a sturdy belt. I can carry at 1:00, or at 3:00, or at 4:00, with an inconspicuous, shift. With the trigger safety/grip safety combo of the XD, I'm not worried about ND. You have to be careful "reholstering" (I guess that sounds better than "stuffing it in your pants"), but I'm careful holstering ANY loaded gun... You can cant the gun to any angle for comfort, and slide it along your belt without a bit of issue. It clips inside your back pocket, for a quick run to the mail box, or around the house. It clips to an inside pocket in your briefcase for off body carry. It clips to the door-pocket in your car. It clips to your seatbelt at your chest, cross-draw, for extended driving. It clears any open-top holster design, including my Galco Matrix, and my Don Hume First Agent for belt-carry. It is the simplest "holstering" system on earth, and maybe the best $20 gun-related purchase I've ever made.

I also have a clip on my P-3AT, from KelTec, and I often carry it with a TUCKED-IN t-shirt. The back edge of the slide rides flush with the top of your waistband, at 1:00, and the grip is entirely inside. Its not a 2-second gun, but it is ENTIRELY concealed with tucked-in tighter clothing. "Blousing" the t-shirt by 1" conceals it entirely.

I HIGHLY recommend both clips for CC.

When it's a bit cooler (finally now in October in FL), it works best with a tight "wife-beater" t-shirt between the gun and your skin. You will forget the XD is there. A full-size M&P will be a bit more gun, and a bit long for 1:00 carry, I'd think.

Buy it.

Jeff Ward


----------



## tekhead1219

JeffWard said:


> I have a clipdraw on my XD9SC, mounted on the FRAME, not the slide.
> Jeff Ward


Pics??:watching:


----------



## BeefyBeefo

tekhead1219 said:


> Pics??:watching:


+1

:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## Bisley

Here's a picture of mine:










I like it mounted here because it conceals well.


----------



## JeffWard

Digi Cam is dead, and I can't seem to transfer from my fancy new phone to my email... Still toying with it.

But I frame-mounted to my XD9SC just below the slide, above the "thumb groove", and ahead of the grip safety pin...

It balances very well, and conceals with enough grip showing to grab it like a standard holster. The deepest part of the clip is right below the foremost of the rear cocking serrations.

It's been on 2 months. Never budged, does not effect shooting, conventional holstering, or handling.

Awesome


----------



## JeffWard

Off my phone...

Also shows my rounded trigger guard...


----------

